# Solved: Vista with WPA Encryption



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

I have exactly the same problem with a new Dell laptop running Vista but on a SpeedTouch 580 router. There seems to be some problems with certain modem routers and Vista. I get a message "Passcode invalid" but its not, same as laptops running XP, which work fine. 
Other forums have stated Thompson (SpeedTouch) are aware of the problem and a "fix" will be available "soon". Nothing on website I can see yet though, awaiting response from their Technical Support. Cannot see anything on the Belkin site though.

Anyone got a SpeedTouch 580 or Belkin F5D7630 - 4A working with a wireless WPA connection under Vista? If so what firmware are you using and have you done anything else to set up connection?


----------



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

By the way it does connect with wireless security switched off and connects via ethernet cable. Seems to be a problem only with security key codes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

John, appreciate that, but my original post was indicating to CP93 that the problem (s)he had was not necessarily one that was resolved by changes to router settings as other responses had implied but may be a compatibilty issue.

The original post that related to a Belkin router is
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/582523-cannot-connect-router.html

However, any one got a Speedtouch 580 working wirelessly with WPA security under Vista?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right, but when you turn it into a question in the same post, you get two conversations running. We try out best not to let that happen, because it gets very confusing to the folks that are trying to help resolve the issues.

Next time, please post the statement that applies to the thread and then start a new one if you want someone to respond to your query.

Thanks.


----------



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

For information of those who may have similar issue:
Problem of not being able to connect using WPA-PSK from a laptop running Vista to a SpeedTouch580 router has been resolved by upgrading the modem/router firmware to 4.3 and within Vista disabling the Internet Protocaol V6 in the adaptor properties. Also set fixed IP addresses rather than have automatically assigned.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I have an HP laptop running Vista, and it has no issues connecting to an Actiontec MI424WR router without doing any of that stuff. I can see the router firmware upgrade possibly being necessary, but I have IPv6 enabled, and I use DHCP to assign the IP addresses.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since this seems to be a discussion thread, let me try to generalize it. I've seen quite a few threads in the last month where a Vista computer is having "strange" wireless connection problems, including:

OK with unsecured networks, can't connect with WEP and/or WPA;
OK with most networks, but fails on a particular one;
Can't connect to a network that requires a sign-in (e.g., at Starbucks);
OK with PCMCIA card, but integrated adapter will not connect.

Some of these are still unresolved and others were solved after firmware or driver updates.

I'm getting the impression that one or both of the following is true:

a. A bunch of routers didn't get 802.11g exactly right and now something in Vista is exposing those problems;

b. There are quite a few bugs in wireless adapter drivers for Vista not yet fixed.

Comments?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are a host of new networking features in Vista, and that may well be true. At the last MVP Summit, we had some in depth discussions about all the new features, it was amazing how much changed "behind the curtain".


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> There are a host of new networking features in Vista, and that may well be true. At the last MVP Summit, we had some in depth discussions about all the new features, it was amazing how much changed "behind the curtain".


care to say a little more on that matter of what has changed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think I want to type that much. 

Vista Networking Overview

Here's a video about the subject: http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=116349


----------



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update John. I will go back and try re-enabling IPv6 and see if things still work. The Vista changes were the "fix" provided by the Thompson SpeedTouch Technical Support but I would like to get back to standard set up as connectivity to other networks may be easier. (may be in a Starbucks sometime!)


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I don't think I want to type that much.
> 
> Vista Networking Overview
> 
> Here's a video about the subject: http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=116349


cheers john


----------



## Freecell (May 1, 2007)

Yep things still seem to be working with IPv6 enabled and IP addresses being obtained automatically. Fix is down to upgrade of SpeedTouch 580 firmware to V 4.3. Thanks John.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

